# Aqua Teen/Simpsons crossover!?



## androidmuppet (Oct 1, 2013)

Today Fox and Adult Swim confirmed that there will indeed be a crossover between Aqua Teen Hunger Force and The Simpsons.





It's gonna be a two part episode. 

Websites that talk about the crossover.

1.Sauce.
2.
3.


So anyone looking forward to this.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Can a mod ban this guy already


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 1, 2013)

OP go fornicate ur mother


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2013)

this is by far the most convincing thread this guy has made (this is sarcasm).


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)




----------

